# 76 Antenna Balls



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

''THE REAL ONES''
*Ive Got a Gang of Old Skool <span style=\'colorrange\'>76 antenna balls 4 sale*</span>








I gotta Shit load of em.....$7.00 :thumbsup: 
913-489-1580
Brock :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

$7 each?
http://www.amazon.com/Original-Unocal-Ball...r/dp/B000KJF100


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 30 2010, 09:19 PM~16464146
> *$7 each?
> http://www.amazon.com/Original-Unocal-Ball...r/dp/B000KJF100
> *


why you gotta shit on his parade for


----------



## six 2 (Dec 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Jan 30 2010, 10:18 PM~16464638
> *why you gotta shit on his parade for
> *


:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: fuckin rob always find a way. good lookin Rob . $4.99? WHAT A BARGIN. :biggrin:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Jan 30 2010, 10:18 PM~16464638
> *why you gotta shit on his parade for
> *


Its cool homie he aint rainin on my parade homie :biggrin: 
its plenty for everyone out here....He is selling a very nice color bar for 1,000.00 plus shipping
http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry16455343
,and you can get a very nice one on ebay right now for 150+free shipping
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/OLD-SCHOOL-...129195009r38804 :biggrin: 
Its plenty out here for evryone rob68.''Lets Get it''  :thumbsup:


----------



## Cadillac Heaven (Jan 9, 2006)

man just saw a whole bucket of them at the swapmeet yesterday for $1 each :happysad:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

Oh :0 Just so you know,they are selling them for $4.99 + $5.75 shipping
$10.74 shipped :dunno: $7.00

Like I Siad,homie is not raining on my parade :biggrin:  :thumbsup: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 31 2010, 09:00 AM~16466982
> *man just saw a whole bucket of them at the swapmeet yesterday for $1 each :happysad:
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :0 Whoa! Holla at me Bro,I'll buy a Big ass box from them


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

This is not a debate thread on who has them cheap.I'm selling these balls for$7.00.
You have the option to buy them or not.


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

as an FYI the real old school ones have no white background on teh letters


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 31 2010, 09:26 AM~16467135
> *as an FYI the real old school ones have no white background on teh letters
> *


 :biggrin: Thanks


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by six 2_@Jan 30 2010, 10:26 PM~16464686
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: fuckin rob always find a way. good lookin Rob . $4.99? WHAT A BARGIN.  :biggrin:
> *


LOLS....IAM SORRY....JUST MAKES FOR A GOOD LAUGH..... :biggrin:


----------



## soldierboy (Jan 2, 2008)

on the real id rather pay someone on LIL 7.00 then someone not on LIL 4.00


----------



## slo (Jan 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by soldierboy_@Jan 31 2010, 02:46 PM~16468942
> *on the real id rather pay someone on LIL 7.00 then someone not on LIL 4.00
> *


x2


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@Jan 31 2010, 10:47 AM~16467678
> *LOLS....IAM SORRY....JUST MAKES FOR A GOOD LAUGH..... :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## tpimuncie (Jun 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac Heaven_@Jan 31 2010, 09:00 AM~16466982
> *man just saw a whole bucket of them at the swapmeet yesterday for $1 each :happysad:
> *


 :biggrin: x2!!


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tpimuncie_@Jan 31 2010, 11:14 PM~16474127
> *:biggrin: x2!!
> *


Hook ya boy up :thumbsup:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Jan 30 2010, 08:26 PM~16463769
> *''THE REAL ONES''
> Ive Got a Gang of Old Skool <span style=\'colorrange\'>76 antenna balls 4 sale</span>
> 
> ...


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

TTT 4 K.C.


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

Bump


----------



## PANCAKE (Jan 28, 2010)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

These things are going :sprint: Fast :biggrin: 








Holla @ me.I will even sell in lots :biggrin:


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

TTMFT FOR *Big Jaycaddie*


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Feb 10 2010, 08:42 PM~16577599
> *TTMFT FOR Big Jaycaddie
> *


 :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## marcocutty (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

Theese things are leaving fast....Get em while they last :biggrin:


----------



## SoCalLife (Nov 7, 2007)

I got lucky and found two a few months ago when I was cleaning out my garage. :biggrin:
If I wasn't saving for my interior I would buy a few more.


----------



## lowridincalivato (Aug 20, 2002)

hot item for the guys from "pico nuevo"...."76deep"


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SoCalLife_@Feb 14 2010, 12:58 AM~16607245
> *I got lucky and found two a few months ago when I was cleaning out my garage.  :biggrin:
> If I wasn't saving for my interior I would buy a few more.
> *


Holla Me Bro...I'll take care of you.


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lowridincalivato_@Feb 14 2010, 01:50 AM~16607404
> *hot item for the guys from "pico nuevo"...."76deep"
> *


I got plenty :biggrin: I will also sell in lots


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)




----------



## MALIBUZLAC (Oct 14, 2006)

*I used to get em by the case also. Cant go wrong with 76 balls.* :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by MALIBUZLAC_@Mar 5 2010, 04:54 PM~16807726
> *
> 
> 
> ...


You can still get em by the case load :biggrin: Holla @ Me :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

I ''NOW'' Have More In Stock :biggrin: These things went fast,and i had alot of pm's asking when i would get more.So Here u go :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@May 5 2010, 02:14 PM~17400861
> *I ''NOW'' Have More In Stock :biggrin: These things went fast,and i had alot of pm's asking when i would get more.So Here u go :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LaidbackLuis (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@May 5 2010, 03:14 PM~17400861
> *I ''NOW'' Have More In Stock :biggrin: These things went fast,and i had alot of pm's asking when i would get more.So Here u go :biggrin:
> *


i want more... PM me


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@May 5 2010, 02:20 PM~17400917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


NICE BALLS (NO ****) :biggrin:


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@May 5 2010, 04:14 PM~17400861
> *I ''NOW'' Have More In Stock :biggrin: These things went fast,and i had alot of pm's asking when i would get more.So Here u go :biggrin:
> *


try selling some on this site. i know the vw crowd use to be into them a lot too  

http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Sin7_@May 5 2010, 03:04 PM~17401404
> *i want more... PM me
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Classic - Landau_@May 5 2010, 05:44 PM~17402848
> *try selling some on this site. i know the vw crowd use to be into them a lot too
> 
> http://www.thesamba.com/vw/classifieds/
> *


good lokin out homie :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 5 2010, 04:17 PM~17402066
> *NICE BALLS (NO ****)  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## robs68 (Aug 3, 2008)

after seeing this add here in phoenix...your prices arent that bad
http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/for/1742404259.html


----------



## SoulDemon (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 16 2010, 12:01 PM~17505395
> *after seeing this add here in phoenix...your prices arent that bad
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/for/1742404259.html
> *


ahhh "the spirit" of 76


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 16 2010, 10:01 AM~17505395
> *after seeing this add here in phoenix...your prices arent that bad
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/for/1742404259.html
> *


 :0 Dam!


----------



## BIG WHIT 64 (Nov 30, 2005)

i need 6


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BIG WHIT 64_@May 16 2010, 06:47 PM~17508767
> *i need 6
> *


pm sent :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by robs68_@May 16 2010, 10:01 AM~17505395
> *after seeing this add here in phoenix...your prices arent that bad
> http://phoenix.craigslist.org/wvl/for/1742404259.html
> *


at first he wanted 10 dollars each :0


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)




----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

stand up dude right here, buy with confidence


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Jul 30 2010, 11:05 PM~18191333
> *stand up dude right here, buy with confidence
> *


Like wise :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

ttt f da Ballz :biggrin:


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

How much for 2 shipped to 46312?


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Aug 4 2010, 08:31 PM~18231713
> *How much for 2 shipped to 46312?
> *


14 dollars


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Aug 5 2010, 09:43 PM~18240556
> *14 dollars
> *


bring all your good stuff down to the 402 for the show homie


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Aug 5 2010, 08:28 PM~18240955
> *bring all your good stuff down to the 402 for the show homie
> *


i wILL Homie.....
:0 I got these nice lil OG Gangsta movie collab for $12.00


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Aug 5 2010, 10:42 PM~18241112
> *i wILL Homie.....
> :0 I got these nice lil OG Gangsta movie collab for $12.00
> 
> ...


the ultimate hustler :worship: 
like I said bring a booth and get rich, not looking for any kind of a cut... just love seein my people get $$$$ :biggrin:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

Reeeeeee Stocked :biggrin:


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Jan 31 2010, 10:09 AM~16467043
> *This is not a debate thread on who has them cheap.I'm selling these balls for$7.00.
> You have the option to buy them or not.
> *


i think i said something very simaler (spell check) the first time i got laid :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cornbreadscaddy_@Nov 27 2010, 05:15 PM~19177172
> *i think i said something very simaler (spell check) the first time i got laid  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:  :thumbsup:


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Harley Starr_@Dec 13 2010, 06:37 PM~19317747
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## vouges17 (Jul 18, 2006)




----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

Holiday Sale :biggrin: 
3 balls for 15$ Shipped


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Dec 16 2010, 03:28 PM~19345692
> *Holiday Sale :biggrin:
> 3 balls for 15$ Shipped
> 
> ...


if only i had an antenna


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Jan 31 2010, 08:26 AM~16467135
> *as an FYI the real old school ones have no white background on teh letters
> *


----------



## 816rider (May 8, 2007)

i like the white behind the numbers...it makes it POP :wow:


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Dec 17 2010, 09:35 PM~19357384
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 816rider_@Dec 18 2010, 12:08 AM~19358511
> *i like the white behind the numbers...it makes it POP :wow:
> *


x2


----------



## FirstClass383 (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Big Jaycaddie_@Jan 31 2010, 10:09 AM~16467043
> *This is not a debate thread on who has them cheap.I'm selling these balls for$7.00.
> You have the option to buy them or not.
> *


TTT for Big JayCaddie great seller


----------



## OH MY GOD 86 (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by FirstClass383_@Dec 20 2010, 05:43 PM~19378197
> *TTT  for Big JayCaddie great seller
> *


X 2


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks Fellas :biggrin: wassup mando,wassup jon :biggrin:


----------



## Harley Starr (Sep 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Stocked
1 for 5.00 shipped
2 for 8.00 shipped
3 for 12.00
Will also sell in Lots
Holler @ Me
913-489-1580
I have lots and lots of them


----------



## cornbreadscaddy (Jan 4, 2004)

Big Jaycaddie said:


> Reeeeeeeeeeeeeeee Stocked
> 1 for 5.00 shipped
> 2 for 8.00 shipped
> 3 for 12.00
> ...


i want one of these


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

ok everyone.... I have balls back in stock:biggrin:..... Ive had lots of calls asking when i would have them... Well, THEY ARE BAAAAAAACK:thumbsup:... I have about 900 of them,so lets get em
*







*

1 for $5.00 shipped
2 for $8.00 shipped
3 for $ 12.00 shipped
Holla at me 
913-489-1580 Brock





​


----------



## Big Jaycaddie (Sep 19, 2008)

ttt


----------

